# doe acting like a buck



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how many of you, have had a doe that acts like a buck. Flickering the tongue in the other does faces, making little sounds and riding the other does as a buck does before bred. :doh: ? But gets preggo every time, she is bred with a buck? What is up with that? :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep! starburst does that alot, and she's preg! i though she was in heat, nope -but she does have a liking to zephyr... :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Its just a dominance thing. She is either high up in rank and reminding the others, or trying to get a bit higher up. 

Charlotte tends to do that when I let her off the chain in the showring, but she doesnt do it at home.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that makes sense, because i bought her like 3 weeks ago, so she must be trying to get higher. thanks keren


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one that was doing that last night - it was AWEFUL!!! I couldn't believe she was doing that!! i swore a buck got loose in the doe pen somehow until i came around the corner and it was her!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You can often notice it alot around feeding time if you feed with communal troughs as opposed to individually feeding them. They will have a few mouthfuls, then woop woop woop like a buck and blubber at whoever is next to them. I'm bigger than you, its my food.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Xcell got wicked bucky when she was in her last month of pregnancy. So weird. I just figured it was all the hormones. 

Spice is mounting everyone lately so I figure she is just being dominant. 

The weird things goats do. :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I am so glad  I am not the only one, with a weird doe, LOL :ROFL: The dominance thing, does make since, thanks Keren.  :thumbup:



> Spice is mounting everyone lately so I figure she is just being dominant.
> 
> The weird things goats do. :slapfloor:


 :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

There is one other case where a doe can act like a buck and that is when they have cystic ovaries. They have short cycles and irregular heats, and failure to concieve. Obviously not the case with any of your bucks because they are obviously breeders. 

I've seen normally not bucky does get bucky when another one is kidding and they lick and smell the fluids. 

Ah, goats, gotta love em!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep...I have a doe that does that ever so often, even when she's bred. Silly goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, they are very goofy. 
Can't figure them out sometimes :doh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

heck - bucky girls and gay boys - what more does one need in their life - LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup i had a doe that did that every year. Patti even when so far as to put her nose under her belly and arch her back like a buck does when he pees on his face. then she would do the flehman thing. 
She continued to do this every month up until she had her kids then would act like a normal doe.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> heck - bucky girls and gay boys - what more does one need in their life - LOL! :ROFL:


 you are all to much..LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep, we had some does act like bucks especially when they were in raging heat!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

I had a funny about this yesterday. I had some friends over and they knew I had borrowed a yearling buck, knew he was white. Well we were looking at the goats and my mini la mancha doe was onto of my borrowed buck riding him... she was trying to breed him lol. Shes not doubt in heat. I was like oook.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a wether that is I think 8 or so - that has walked around with his tongue out for the last 10 days.... a doe who was riding anything and everything ..... and a buckling that screamed like a girl when I put him in with the boys and away from his "girls". LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I had a funny about this yesterday. I had some friends over and they knew I had borrowed a yearling buck, knew he was white. Well we were looking at the goats and my mini la mancha doe was onto of my borrowed buck riding him... she was trying to breed him lol. Shes not doubt in heat. I was like oook.


 :ROFL:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Kadabra does the tongue flapping and riding on anyone else that comes in heat, even though she's supposed to be preg. And Cameron, poor thing... after he bred Ophelia and I put him back in with the other boys, he cried and cried, too... not wanting to go back into the buck pen. Can't much blame him though! The other boys wouldn't leave him alone either... I assumed it was because he smelled like the girls! 

Angie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Kadabra does the tongue flapping and riding on anyone else that comes in heat, even though she's supposed to be preg. And Cameron, poor thing... after he bred Ophelia and I put him back in with the other boys, he cried and cried, too... not wanting to go back into the buck pen. Can't much blame him though! The other boys wouldn't leave him alone either... I assumed it was because he smelled like the girls!
> 
> Angie


 She is a great teaser doe for ya, if she lets you know when everyone is in.  
It is very strange though, like she should of been born a buck, LOL :shades:

Cameron, I feel sorry for him to, my other bucks of the past, have done that to. It is because of the doe odor, so they swear that there is a doe in with them and chase them and the buck being chased, screams and yells, as if being attacked. You feel sorry for them. :shocked: but it does simmer down after a while. :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well my goats were all ****'s and confused today. 

Sugar was mounting Tiny Tim(my wether). Tiny tim was mounting Maxinne. The bucks were all mounting each other and Spice was mounting anyone she could. :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, sounds like a mounting party, LOL :shocked: I have never had that many weirding out, all at the same time. LOL :scratch:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol, it's cause the juniors are all in heat or going into heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goats will be goats...  :thumbup:


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I just read on another page that a doe could act bucky after the 3rd month of gestation if she is carrying boys . She has high testosterone levels.
Karen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just read on another page that a doe could act bucky after the 3rd month of gestation if she is carrying boys . She has high testosterone levels.
> Karen


 Wow, where did you find that? That is a very interesting thing to know.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, that is interesting!


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

It was a thread on the goat wisdom message board .I will try to find it and get some more infor on it 
Karen


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That makes sense. A lot of our does who normally do not have beards will grow a small-ish one during the last couple months of pregnancy.


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

The statement is on the Goatwisdom message board in the thread Gestation / kidding under the title Buck showing intrest . I pm te person who made the statement to see if it was something she has learned from experience or if it was written somewhere. If I learn more I'll let you know . It does sound like it would be very possible . I have a doe that has a beard that seem to grow durning gestation and she can get quite dominate then she wil ldrop bucks .I have one now acting that way and I'll have to watch what she has . 
Karen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks karen,I really would love more info on that. I am curious to see as well as others here on the goat spot, if it is true, when the time comes with their kiddings. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

This was the answer that I got from the woman that made the statement in reguards to the carrying bucks . I have found her to be very knowledable and has help me in the past . 
It sounds logical. I think Logical is a oxymoron when your talking goat.LOL
Karen 


Hi! My findings are from numerous personal experiences. I have also confirmed them with people on GoatWisdom that have had the same experience. What happens is the doe will change her attitude dramatically in the last months of pregnancy. She'll get aggressive with other does, she'll become very pushy with you, she'll try to kill anything in her path (think massive PMS). It only happens when a doe is carrying two bucks or a single buck. If she is carrying a buck and a doe, this won't happen - the estrogen balances the testosterone. Or any combination of bucks and does being carried at the same time.

It's an extremely accurate way to know if you are going to be getting only bucks from a particular doe that gestation. I had one doe that I didn't think was pregnant drive me mad with her crazy antics. I even tried to sell her. One day after the prospective buyer saw her, she surprised me with a little buckling. Her mood went back to her sweet self in two days. I had another doe that I couldn't put out with any other goats if she was carrying bucks (which she did 3 out of the 4 times I bred her). She would try to kill any other goat in her path. I didn't want her to get so crazed that she did harm to her unborn kids so I kept her by herself for three months.

I don't know any documentation on this phenomenom, other than personal experience.

Good luck with goat raising!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is interesting.......


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry, jmo but I find this hard to swallow. 

As you know I deal with 300+ boer and boer cross does at work, I have never seen this type of behavioural change in does carrying twin bucks. 

Again, jmo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a doe right now, that is due to kid on Monday, there is another doe in season and she is doing the "what"..."what" dance  flapping her tongue and riding her, the whole 9 yards. She isn't acting mean or pushy, the get out of my way thing, ect though.
I guess I will see? LOL :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an old post I know. To anyone of interest.
But thought I would bring it forward, as I forgot to respond to it years ago and it is an interesting subject. 

I have just experienced this again this year. :grin:

I had 2 Does acting bucky in their pregnancy, they say, they have bucks if they do this.

I have confirmed and concluded, this is not true. This years Does, kidded, one had a Buckling and a Doeling. 
The other had 2 Doelings. 

What have you experienced with this behavior, when they kidded?


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

Pam-Sadie, our ND, acts buckish and mounts one of the pygmies. She's due either the end of this month or first week of April. This is my first year with goats, everything they do is a mystery to me, lol.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Interestin,Ill have to see if my girls do this when they are preg. teejae


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Last year I had two does who never did settle. One was very bucky and I nearly put her in the freezer!!

Boy, am I glad I never got around to that! She kidded this year with a huge doe kid and an average size buck. And, she is really putting it in the pail! Lots and lots of milk.

The other doe also kidded this year just fine. She had a single but has a really nice udder.

This year I have another doe acting the same way. The youngest of all the doe kids and she is making a bag, still taking a buck ... ALL THE TIME, and jumping all the other does!
She is a pretty little thing so ... I would love to see this to the end since both does from last year kidded fine and have really nice kids.

Have no idea why three does in two years are acting so strange. Never ever had such problems before so I am at a loss as to a reason.:think:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

This is intriguing. Anniak is due any moment. She's had 2 previous kiddings before - all bucklings, but she did NOT act bucky. THIS time, she's been horribly bucky. Does that mean DOES this time? Oh, I hope so!!!! 

I'll report in after she kids. 

IF she ever kids. 

(I hate waiting...)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All interesting to know.

It is strange for sure, but I have not had 2 or 3 bucks ect, with a bucky acting Doe yet. Either all Doelings or one of each.

I am interested to hear the outcome though, on those that are acting this way. When they kid.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

My doe Buttercup will mount the other does when she is in heat, but any other times she is normal. I read over this thread. Certainly weird activity going around...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

One of my does mounted other does when she was in heat, fall of 2012, and she kidded with triplet bucks in march 2013. So I don't know if that's relevant? :shrug:

And the doe in my avatar was incredibly moody for about 2 weeks before she kidded, twin bucks.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I remember when my does kidded, they were actually acting perfectly fine. In fact, with Rosie, when I went in to check on her this one day last year, she was chewing her cud from eating. Then she literally just plopped down on the ground, and started giving birth. No anxious behavior, nothing. And Ivy, we didn't even know that she was going to have her baby that night, but she did. We could tell it was maybe two, three o' clock am. Buttercup, she was eating grain, then stopped, and that's when we saw the goop, and knew it was her time. Maybe they'll act different this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats can be different each kidding. Some show many signs prior to kidding, while others do what your doe did. 
Those are not fair to us, with not giving us heads up. :wink:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Almost all my does do it when they are pregnant. My higher ranking does do it to the lower ranking ones to "put them in their place".

Nothing funnier than seeing a very pregnant doe trying to ride another very pregnant doe.:ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I know, it is funny to see for sure. :laugh::doh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I once had a doe who was quite bucky. She never did ride but would toss her head around menacingly like a buck. Her full cousin never did settle either.
I finally had one butchered.
The other I sold with full disclosure. She didn't settle for him either so he sent her to freezer camp.
I went up there to ask the processer to check for fat around the ovaries. She had no ovaries!! I suspect the other one didn't either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that would be upsetting, at least you found out why, it was happening, in there situation.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The real pain was the 2nd doe got an Ov All Gr. Judge went on & on about her bone structure & what a great producer she was going to be. 
She did look great.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My doe blubbers at and mounts one of my wethers when she is in heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We haven't had them act like that before breeding, but when they are late in pregnancy, OMG those hormones LOL I remember a few years ago Snow White was doing that, she was heavily pregnant and trying to mount a young unbred yearling that was in heat, except her big preggo belly wouldn't allow it. It was funny though, she was full of herself.

Then this past winter we had '2' does acting like that! First one really freaked me out! She took on Snow White, who had been our herd queen for nearly 3 1/2 years, and Star took over being boss lady.

So about a month later, Ithma started acting like that towards Star. ithma is our quietest and eldest doe, she usually doesn't fuss with anyone unless it's a very, very occasional new goat. So she was after Star, I had to separate them until Ithma kidded < a week later>.

So I'm going to guess that maybe some does must have crazy hormone swings, especially when in heat that cause them to act like this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, hormones play a big role either in heat or preggo and the fact that they think they can throw their weight around, HeHe.

When pregoo and almost due to kid and they are riding other Does, it looks really strange with their udders dangling and wiggling around. I don't know what gets into them sometimes. :lol::doh::laugh:


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Yup, my doe is almost 4 months pregnant and is back to blubbering at and mounting her favourite wether Hector again. Poor guy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL:doh:


----------

